# comparing pen nibs



## turnero (Feb 20, 2010)

In these videos you can see how different Montblanc and Pelikan fountain pens react to the writer's hand.



http://www.youtube.com/user/LaPlumaFuente#p/a/u/1/Mv64szs8U2s


----------



## turnero (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVgFRyImQhc

http://www.youtube.com/user/LaPlumaFuente#p/a/u/5/tFST8SQMTMc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNa7xn1bXh4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpNEIjRNI4Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_QnONaYRIY


----------



## turnero (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/LaPlumaFuente#p/a/u/0/O9shtvDOB8Q


----------

